
Norwegian black metal documentary by Bathory's drummer - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/mar/22/before-you-know-it-its-not-a-big-deal-to-kill-a-man-norwegian-black-metals-murderous-past
======
blastbeat
> Vikernes himself, who has never shown any remorse for the murder, has called
> the film “slanderous garbage”, objected to his portrayal (“I have never
> participated in a threesome in my life”) and – since he is a virulent
> antisemite – taken umbrage at being played by a Jewish actor.

Hilarious! Can't wait to see the movie. Thanks for the post!

